# Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Vorschau-Trailer zu Episode 6 mit Spoiler-Alarm



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Vorschau-Trailer zu Episode 6 mit Spoiler-Alarm*

						Was können Zuschauer von Game of Thrones in Episode 6 von Staffel 8 erwarten? HBO veröffentlicht einen kurzen Vorschau-Trailer, der einen kleinen Ausblick auf die kommenden Geschehnisse der wirklich allerletzten Folge dieser Hit-Serie liefert. Ein Spoiler-Alarm wird hiermit ausdrücklich ausgesprochen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Vorschau-Trailer zu Episode 6 mit Spoiler-Alarm*


----------

